# Nub Habano 466 Cigar Review - Pleasantly surprised



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd read about these online but wasn't quite sure about the novelty vitola thing. Found this cigar at Brennan's in St. Louis and enjoyed it with r...

Read the full review here: Nub Habano 466 Cigar Review - Pleasantly surprised


----------

